# basic white bread help



## bone (May 28, 2004)

I got the wife a mixer for xmas and we have tried 3 times to make the most basic white bread and cant get the dough to rise. it sounds simple but we are not getting it. any help would be great. thanks.

bone


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Paging w r ranch...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Post the recipe your trying & also the type/brand of both the flour & yeast...


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

ok, we tried twice with Pillsbury all purpose bleached and enriched flour, then once with king author unbleached bread flour. the yeast I'm not sure which we used each time but the two we tried are krogers active dry yeast and fleischmann's rapid rise highly active yeast. 

1/2 cup milk
3 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons salt
3 tablespoons butter
2 packages active dry yeast
1 1/2 cup warm water 
5 to 6 cups all purpose flour

its a basic simple bread, not sure what I'm doing wrong. the wife even tried without my help and it didn't rise. thanks for any help.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok, the flours you used should not be the problem. King Arthur flour is one of the better flours for bread & is what I use of the time (except for when I make rye or wheat).

The yeast is is most probably the problem... if it is out of date or stored improperly it can be rendered useless. I exclusively use Fleischmann's Instant Dry Yeast (IDY). I did a write-up on yeasts earlier this year & if you're interested, you can read it here.

If you want to try a really simple bread, make 'Filoncino' (Considered the Classic Italian Bread) or try yours again & post up your pictures.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

ok thanks. i'll have to go to the store. i'll try it this weekend. thank you for the help. pics also


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I always use fresh yeast...It will go bad and be less effective.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

When I let my dough rise, I turn the oven on, just for a little bit on 200, and then turn off. Might even let the door be open for a little. You just want it *very* slightly warm.....helps the yeast rise. Put dough in when right temp (like 80 or 85 deg), and close door. I really don't measure the temp, just when it "feels right". Yeast works faster and better in warm conditions. Oven will usually hold warm for the time it takes to rise.

Might help ya!
Later
R3F


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

PS.....My grandma would always let her dough rise in the oven. Back when they had pilot lights on the oven, just the pilot light would keep it warm enough to rise dough. Oh, yeah, no jumping or running in the house while something is rising!! LOL She said it would make it "fall".

Later
R3F


----------



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

*warm kitchen*

*that's a good idea..let it rise in a warm oven,tried making bread at deer camp ,cold kitchen took a long time to rise....*


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

On top of the hot water tank, a refrigerator or a upright freezer will work as well. 

About half the time, I form the loaves & let them do a slow rise by placing them in the refrigerator... A slow rise enhances the flavor of the dough.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Another question, ranch: Have you done your own sourdough starter? We're thinking of doing some, my mother used to do it for years. Her bread was always a whole bunch sour, we don't want to get that strong flavored.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh heck yeah. I started a couple of years ago & was on a sourdough kick for months. I did a number of them (rye, whole wheat, Italian, etc). I still have the cultures & feed them 2X/week.

Do an advanced search on sourdough if you're interested, I listed the recipes back then.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, I have a distant memory of seeing your posts then, I'll be looking in a day or two.


----------

